# Top 25 Books of ALL TIME!!!



## SpiritAndTruth

Ok, folks, I've been away for a while-- it was deliberate, as this place is really addicting!!!

Anyway, we're just about to open up our bookstore at our church, and, while it is fairly comprehensive, there are lots of "baby Christians" at our church, so I doubt we'll be plugging "the heavy stuff" right off the bat. Having said that, we want CORE, staple items to be the most prominently featured-- divines or contemporary-- whatever kicked open some of the barn doors to your faith, greatly increased your understanding of Scripture, and brought heretofore unseen personal intimacy and love for Jesus Christ...

Or, to ask another way, if you were stranded on a desert island, and could only have 25 books, besides the Bible, what would they be?

In other words, what would you consider to be the most important, influential, and 'breakthrough' books that you have read that you would consider *absolutely essential* for your Christian library?

Try to remember your first five years (or so) as a Christian, and look back at what you might recommend that floored you at the time. Please, try to limit the list to 25 items!!!!!

DISCLAIMER 1: Dr. Matt suggested that I search the board, and while I found some great stuff that comes _close_ to answering this question, I couldn't quite find this answer. Please don't flame me too bad if I overlooked it!!!

DISCLAIMER 2: I also am acutely aware that this question is almost unfairly broad-- one might ask, "Top 25 books *on what topic*?" Please just bear with me, and try to come up with a suitable list.

Thanks in advance...

In His Service,

Alex


----------



## Cheshire Cat

A book that I really enjoyed was The Pilgrim's Progress.


----------



## AV1611

My list would be:

*1.* _The Life, Walk and Triumph of Faith_ by William Romaine
*2.* _Holiness_ by J C Ryle
*3.* _The Mortification of Sin_ by John Owen or here.
*4.* _The Poor Man's Morning & Evening Portions_ by Robert Hawker
*5.* _The Lord's Prayer_ by Thomas Watson
*6.* _The Ten Commandments_ by Thomas Watson
*7.* Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson
*8.* _The Path of True Godliness_ by William Teellinck 
*9.* We and Our Children by Professor Hanko
*10.* _Spiritual Desertion _by Gisbertus Voetius & Johannes Hoornbeeck
*11.* The Marks of God's Children by Jean Taffin
*12.* The Lord's Day by Joseph Pipa

The above are all clear, simple and practical. Most are also very devotional.


----------



## 3John2

I would have to add 2 of the books that got me started in the Reformed path,
"What is Reformed Theology" by RC Sproul (formerly when I bought is Grace Unknown), & "Desiring God" by John Piper. I would have both "Desiring God" & "Pleasures of God". 
Good for beginners.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Argh... I am a bit of a baby in the Christian book reading area. I'm not too good with reading, I tend to plod through books quite slowly.

One book that I'd have to put in here is "The Godly Man's Picture" by Thomas Watson. I think that everybody should read it.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

These are the first ten that came to mind when considering the question.

1. *The Pilgrim's Progress* by John Bunyan.

2. *Redemption Accomplished and Applied* by John Murray.

3. *Tulip: The Five Points of Calvinism in Light of The Scriptures* by Duane Spencer

4. *What is Reformed Theology?* ( Formerly Grace Unknown) by R.C. Sproul.

5. *Overcoming Sin and Temptation* (3 Works by John Owen on Sin and Temptation).

6. *Scripture Alone: Exploring the Bibles Accuracy, Authority and Authenticity* by James White.

7. *The Doctrine of Justification* by James Buchanan.

8. *The Holiness of God *by R.C. Sproul.

9. *A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith* by Robert L. Reymond.

10. *A Quest for Godliness: The Puritan Vision of the Christian Life* by J.I. Packer.


----------



## Scot

> Try to remember your first five years (or so) as a Christian, and look back at what you might recommend that floored you at the time.



In no particular order....

The Sovereignty of God - A.W. Pink
What is Reformed Theology - R.C. Sproul
Bondage of the Will - Martin Luther
The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination - Lorraine Boettner
All of Grace - C.H. Spurgeon
An Antidote Against Arminianism - Christopher Ness
A Sure Guide to Heaven - Joseph Alleine
Life by His Death - John Owen (an easy to read version of Death of Death in the Death of Christ)
Right with God - John Blanchard
Advice for Seekers - C.H. Spurgeon
A Price for a People - Tom Wells
The Christian Following Christ as Lord - William Webster
Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God - Jonathan Edwards
Fair Sunshine - Jock Purves
Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic - Walter Chantry
Sermons of Robert Murry M'Cheyne - Robert Murry M'Cheyne
Signs of the Apostles - Walter Chantry
What's in the Bible - R.C. Sproul & Robert Wolgemuth
The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended & Documented - Steele, Thomas & Quinn
Are Five Points Enough? The Ten Points of Calvinism - Leonard J. Coppes

Oh, and here's a good study for the new christian 

http://scripturetruths5.tripod.com/gracestudy.html
http://www.monergism.com/directory/link_category/Bible-Study/Reformed-Distinctives/Grace-Studies/


----------



## Greg

Hi Alex,

A few books that I believe are good for newer Christians on some important biblical topics besides the ones already mentioned are:

1) The Sovereignty of God by A.W. Pink (Baker Books ed.)
2) Putting Amazing Back into Grace by Michael Horton
3) The Doctrines of Grace by James Boice and Philip Ryken 
4) According to Plan by Graeme Goldsworthy
5) Always Ready by Greg Bahnsen

These are not hard reads and help one to grasp many of the important principles/concepts for books that are more in-depth.



> 4. What is Reformed Theology? ( Formerly Grace Unknown) by R.C. Sproul.



 For the new Christian, I agree.


----------



## RamistThomist

The Bondage of the Will by Martin Luther.
The Institutes of the Christian Religion by Calvin
Confessions by St. Augustine


----------



## RamistThomist

City of God by St Augustine


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Thanks again to all who have responded so far-- I hope we get more feedback on this, as it really requires a lot of discipline to curtail the selection to just 25--- and yet, it's relatively easy to come up with a "Top 5" or "Top 10"...

Hmmmmm....

Anyway, Most of your responses hit close to home: of course, _*Pilgrim's Progress*_ is huge, but I only discovered that after I was a Christian 3 years. My buddy (who moved away, and now goes to Briarwood Church in Birmingham, Alabama, gave me my first "theology" book. It was _*Grace Unknown*_, by R.C. Sproul. The books that are harder to read (but tend to provide much richer content-- "center-cut filet mignons", as one of our elders puts them), are the Puritan books. My favorite is _*The Reformed Pastor*_, by Richard Baxter. Even though I'm not a pastor, the godly counsel he leaves for living in a way befitting a Christian applies to us ALL, not just pastors. Plus, the things he warns against are _unbelievably relevant _today-- probably moreso than when he wrote it in the early 1600's. *The Godly Man's Picture* (Watson) is not far behind. *The Evil of Evils: The Exceeding Sinfulness of Sin* by Jeremiah Burroughs ranks highly, and needs to be FAR more known in today's "Carnal Christian" atmosphere.

I'm a tad surprised no one brought up *Knowing God*, by J. I. Packer. That one's a keeper, in a BIG way. I love it because it guages "spirit" and "truth" (the balance of which I'm pretty big on, as you can probably tell from my handle) better than any other contemporary author, in my opinion.

No-brainers mentioned, so far, including above: 
Reymond's _*A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith*_
Luther's _*Bondage of the Will*_
Calvin's *Institutes...*

Lots more I haven't read, but know I need to-- I've read dribs and drabs of people like A.W. Pink's stuff, and J. C. Ryle-- that keeps coming up on everyone's fave lists....

There are others that I would include (_*The Power of Prayer*_, by R. A. Torrey, for example), and many others-- but I already know MY staple books-- The point here is, _I want to hear *yours*_!!!

I'd love to hear more. This is great---really... Thanks again, and keep 'em coming!!!

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Theoretical

Here's one I've found most energizing, and that would be especially helpful for baby Christians. It is a great example of how understanding the sovereignty of God should radically alter lives, and an illustration of how reflection and meditation upon good doctrine will produce hearty practice and good works.

_In the Redeemer's Hands _ by Paul David Tripp. 

It's very discipleship oriented and great for laity to read. I'll be using it in the fall to disciple a couple of younger college students as part of my work to establish an discipleship-oriented midweek group for college students at my church (with me under direct care and supervision of my teaching elder and the session in general for this role).


----------



## bookslover

*Christianity and Liberalism* (1923) by J. Gresham Machen (1881-1937)
*How to Barbecue Mini-Dougnuts Without Them Falling Between the Bars on the Grill* by Bill "Baptist in Crisis" Brown 

Both of these are must-haves.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Except for the obvious books already noted, I would add 
Freedom of the Will by Jonathan Edwards 
A Treatise on Regeneration by Peter Van Mastricht 
Biblical Theology by Geerhardus Vos
Perhaps also Chosen By God, Willing to Believe, and Knowing Scripture by R.C. Sproul


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Theoretical said:


> Here's one I've found most energizing, and that would be especially helpful for baby Christians. It is a great example of how understanding the sovereignty of God should radically alter lives, and an illustration of how reflection and meditation upon good doctrine will produce hearty practice and good works.
> 
> _In the Redeemer's Hands _ by Paul David Tripp.
> 
> It's very discipleship oriented and great for laity to read. I'll be using it in the fall to disciple a couple of younger college students as part of my work to establish an discipleship-oriented midweek group for college students at my church (with me under direct care and supervision of my teaching elder and the session in general for this role).



Sounds great, T, thanks. I'll check it out. It's always great when God's truth is actually PERCEIVED as relevant for certain applications for those new in the faith, even though we all know God's Word is ALWAYS relevant (whether we "perceive" it that way, or not)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Below are a few previous threads that Dr. Matt may have had in mind:

What are some books besides the Bible that have had the most impact on you?

Top 10 Theology Books of All Time

The Best of the Best


----------



## NaphtaliPress

If it wasn't said already, The Westminster Standards (full Scottish text of course  ) should be near the top of the list.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Below are a few previous threads that Dr. Matt may have had in mind:
> 
> What are some books besides the Bible that have had the most impact on you?
> 
> Top 10 Theology Books of All Time
> 
> The Best of the Best



Thank you!!! YES, those are they!!! 

This is a BIGGGG help.... _really_!!!


----------



## toddpedlar

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Perhaps also Chosen By God...by R.C. Sproul



Now that's interesting. Is "Perhaps also Chosen by God" a sequel to
Chosen by God?


----------



## reformedman

holiness ryle, 
everyday talk, 
matt henry's commentary, 
naves topical, 
hendrikson's commentary set (One item ), 
1689 confession waldron, 
reformed doctrine of predestination boettner
foxes book of martyrs
biography of M'Cheyne bonar
Strong's concordance


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

toddpedlar said:


> Now that's interesting. Is "Perhaps also Chosen by God" a sequel to
> Chosen by God?


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Perhaps Chosen by God*



toddpedlar said:


> Now that's interesting. Is "Perhaps also Chosen by God" a sequel to
> Chosen by God?




Or perhaps a prequel?


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Perhaps Also Chosen by God sounds almost Dispensational.

"Ah yes... _and_ the church!"


----------



## weinhold

Great question! Here's a top 25 off the top of my head and in no particular order.

1. Collected Works of the Apostolic, Ante-Nicene, and Nicene Fathers
2. Calvin, Collected Writings
3. Aquinas, Summa Theologica
4. New International Commentary of the Old and New Testaments
5. Greek New Testament and Hebrew Old Testament
6. Collected Works of Shakespeare
7. The Western Heritage by Kagan, Ozment, & Turner
8. Dante, The Commedia
9. Dostoevsky, Collected Works
10. Homer, Iliad & Odyssey
12. Virgil, Aeneid 
13. Melville, Moby-Dick
14. Darwin, Origin of the Species
15. The Koran
16. Schaff's Church History
17. Norton Anthology of English Literature
18. Tolstoy, Anna Karenina
19. Sophocles, The Oedipus Cycle
20. Aeschylus, The Oresteia and Prometheus Bound
21. Milton, Paradise Lost
22. Chaucer, Canterbury Tales
23. Beowulf
24. Ovid, Metamorphoses
25. Collected Works of William Faulkner


----------



## dcomin

Here are a few more that I would add to the list...

1. The Holy Spirit, by A.W. Pink
2. The Life and Labours of Daniel Baker, by William M. Maker
3. Messiah the Prince, by William Symington
4. Dabney's Discussions, by Sprinkle Publications


----------



## dcomin

Oh yeah... and

5. Lex Rex, by Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Greg

weinhold said:


> Great question! Here's a top 25 off the top of my head and in no particular order.
> 
> 1. Collected Works of the Apostolic, Ante-Nicene, and Nicene Fathers
> 2. Calvin, Collected Writings
> 3. Aquinas, Summa Theologica
> 4. New International Commentary of the Old and New Testaments
> 5. Greek New Testament and Hebrew Old Testament
> 6. Collected Works of Shakespeare
> 7. The Western Heritage by Kagan, Ozment, & Turner
> 8. Dante, The Commedia
> 9. Dostoevsky, Collected Works
> 10. Homer, Iliad & Odyssey
> 12. Virgil, Aeneid
> 13. Melville, Moby-Dick
> 14. Darwin, Origin of the Species
> 15. The Koran
> 16. Schaff's Church History
> 17. Norton Anthology of English Literature
> 18. Tolstoy, Anna Karenina
> 19. Sophocles, The Oedipus Cycle
> 20. Aeschylus, The Oresteia and Prometheus Bound
> 21. Milton, Paradise Lost
> 22. Chaucer, Canterbury Tales
> 23. Beowulf
> 24. Ovid, Metamorphoses
> 25. Collected Works of William Faulkner



You've posted some great classical literature Paul, but would you recommend all of these for a church's bookstore, particularly for new Christians seeking to grow in their faith?


----------



## LadyCalvinist

Many great books have been recommended here. I have been racking my brain to remember the books I read when I was a new Christian and some of the books I would recommend:
_Putting Amazing Back _into Grace by Horton
_The Law and the Gospel _by Ernst Reisinger
Anything by Packer and Sproul, particularly _Knowing God_.
Another author who should be recommended is C.S. Lewis. He helped more than any other writer when I was a new Christian.
Chersterton's _Orthodoxy_ is another good book.
A.W. Tozer's book _The Pursuit of God _is simply awesome.
A commentary on the Confession and WLC, such as the ones by Vos and Williamson are good too.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

The Christ of the Covenants, by O. Palmer Robertson.

The Marrow of Modern Divinity, by Edward Fisher.

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices, by Thomas Brooks.

The Christian's Great Interest, by William Guthrie.

Human Nature In Its Fourfold State, by Thomas Boston.

The Systematic Theology of John Brown of Haddington.

The Biography of John Calvin by Williston Walker.

The Songs of Zion, by Michael Bushell.

The Return of Prayers, by Thomas Goodwin.

The Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life, by John Calvin.

English Popish Ceremonies, by George Gillespie.

True Worship, by Jeremiah Burroughs.

Grace,

-CH


----------



## Civbert

SpiritAndTruth said:


> ... Anyway, we're just about to open up our bookstore at our church, and, while it is fairly comprehensive, there are lots of "baby Christians" at our church, so I doubt we'll be plugging "the heavy stuff" right off the bat. Having said that, we want CORE, staple items to be the most prominently featured-- divines or contemporary-- whatever kicked open some of the barn doors to your faith, greatly increased your understanding of Scripture, and brought heretofore unseen personal intimacy and love for Jesus Christ...




If you want the hit the basics then What Do Presbyterians Believe? by Gordon Clark is a must have. 






It's also a good book for a Sundayschool class for new Christians, or new to the reformed faith, or just as a Presbyterians 101 class.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

I can not believe I did not list these two books!

*The Christ of the Covenants*, by O. Palmer Robertson.

*Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices*, by Thomas Brooks.

These two are definitely a must for the church library!


----------



## weinhold

Greg said:


> You've posted some great classical literature Paul, but would you recommend all of these for a church's bookstore, particularly for new Christians seeking to grow in their faith?



Well, I may have posted some great books, but unfortunately I can't count! I left #11 out, so how about putting Flannery O'Connor in there? Maybe Hawthorne? Or a modern theologian?

Now to answer your question . . . You raise an important point. My list emphasizes the liberal arts because I assume the importance of cultural education for one's faith. These are what I would consider to be "first things" for getting acquainted with Christianity and its history and influence in the west. Also included are key books that preceded Christendom, or presented challenges to it later. Anyway, that's my thinking behind having such books in one's library. I'd love to keep talking about these things; let me know what you think.

PW


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

MeanieCalvinist said:


> I can not believe I did not list these two books!
> 
> *The Christ of the Covenants*, by O. Palmer Robertson.
> 
> *Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices*, by Thomas Brooks.
> 
> These two are definitely a must for the church library!



Hey, Brian!

Good to hear from you!!! Hope you are well....

Alex


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

weinhold said:


> Great question! Here's a top 25 off the top of my head and in no particular order.
> 
> 1. Collected Works of the Apostolic, Ante-Nicene, and Nicene Fathers
> 2. Calvin, Collected Writings
> 3. Aquinas, Summa Theologica
> 4. New International Commentary of the Old and New Testaments
> 5. Greek New Testament and Hebrew Old Testament
> 6. Collected Works of Shakespeare
> 7. The Western Heritage by Kagan, Ozment, & Turner
> 8. Dante, The Commedia
> 9. Dostoevsky, Collected Works
> 10. Homer, Iliad & Odyssey
> 12. Virgil, Aeneid
> 13. Melville, Moby-Dick
> 14. Darwin, Origin of the Species
> 15. The Koran
> 16. Schaff's Church History
> 17. Norton Anthology of English Literature
> 18. Tolstoy, Anna Karenina
> 19. Sophocles, The Oedipus Cycle
> 20. Aeschylus, The Oresteia and Prometheus Bound
> 21. Milton, Paradise Lost
> 22. Chaucer, Canterbury Tales
> 23. Beowulf
> 24. Ovid, Metamorphoses
> 25. Collected Works of William Faulkner



Wow--- that's an awesome collection!!!! It would be hard to get bored with that kind of material, huh?!?

Nonetheless, the question is more geared to a _*theological*_ goal-- that of dealing specifically with Christian Doctine, so as to round out a solid base for a bookstore _within a reformed church_...

So, while your selections brought a smile to my face (especially Beowulf!!!), they would not necessarily solve the core issue of providing reading material which enhances one's understanding of the Bible, and one's walk with Jesus Christ.

Great list, though-- no question!!!!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Scot said:


> In no particular order....
> 
> The Sovereignty of God - A.W. Pink
> What is Reformed Theology - R.C. Sproul
> Bondage of the Will - Martin Luther
> The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination - Lorraine Boettner
> All of Grace - C.H. Spurgeon
> An Antidote Against Arminianism - Christopher Ness
> A Sure Guide to Heaven - Joseph Alleine
> Life by His Death - John Owen (an easy to read version of Death of Death in the Death of Christ)
> Right with God - John Blanchard
> Advice for Seekers - C.H. Spurgeon
> A Price for a People - Tom Wells
> The Christian Following Christ as Lord - William Webster
> Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God - Jonathan Edwards
> Fair Sunshine - Jock Purves
> Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic - Walter Chantry
> Sermons of Robert Murry M'Cheyne - Robert Murry M'Cheyne
> Signs of the Apostles - Walter Chantry
> What's in the Bible - R.C. Sproul & Robert Wolgemuth
> The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended & Documented - Steele, Thomas & Quinn
> Are Five Points Enough? The Ten Points of Calvinism - Leonard J. Coppes
> 
> Oh, and here's a good study for the new christian
> 
> http://scripturetruths5.tripod.com/gracestudy.html
> http://www.monergism.com/directory/link_category/Bible-Study/Reformed-Distinctives/Grace-Studies/



AWESOME List....


----------



## Scot

> AWESOME List....



Thanks. There are definately alot a great works that I left out but I was focusing more on the new christian or those new to the reformed faith. I find that most people just don't have the patience or comprehension to sit down with Edwards or Owen. It sort of overwhelms them at first. I really like the book "What's in the Bible" by Sproul and Wolgemuth. It's a very easy read and great to get a new christian familiar with scripture.

Years back I put together that study (the one on the links that I posted) on grace specifically to give to family members who thought that I was just listening to Calvin or Luther rather than scripture. My mother-in-law was able to go through it easily with her bible but if I would've given her Freedom of the Will or Death of Death in the Death of Christ she wouldn't have gotten very far.


----------



## puritan lad

I would have to add:

The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
Days of Vengeance by David Chilton
The Doctrine of Repentance by Thomas Watson
A New Systematic Theology by Robert Reymond


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Scot said:


> Thanks. There are definately alot a great works that I left out but I was focusing more on the new christian or those new to the reformed faith. I find that most people just don't have the patience or comprehension to sit down with Edwards or Owen. It sort of overwhelms them at first. I really like the book "What's in the Bible" by Sproul and Wolgemuth. It's a very easy read and great to get a new christian familiar with scripture.
> 
> Years back I put together that study (the one on the links that I posted) on grace specifically to give to family members who thought that I was just listening to Calvin or Luther rather than scripture. My mother-in-law was able to go through it easily with her bible but if I would've given her Freedom of the Will or Death of Death in the Death of Christ she wouldn't have gotten very far.



Well said. I'm right with you on this. If you gave me _*Death of Death*_ early on in my walk, I would have just crossed my eyes and started drooling. However, being a tad more advanced in my walk now, I see that book as absolutely indispensable!!!!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

puritan lad said:


> I would have to add:
> 
> The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
> Days of Vengeance by David Chilton
> The Doctrine of Repentance by Thomas Watson
> A New Systematic Theology by Robert Reymond



Haven't read the Chilton book, but the others are a theological/foundational treasure trove!!!


----------



## Scot

> If you gave me Death of Death early on in my walk, I would have just crossed my eyes and started drooling. However, being a tad more advanced in my walk now, I see that book as absolutely indispensable!!!!





Have you seen these?
http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=1599

http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=8838

They make a good introduction for the individual.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Scot said:


> Have you seen these?
> http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=1599
> 
> http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=8838
> 
> They make a good introduction for the individual.



No-- I hadn't seen these, though Dr. Matt turned me on to cvbbs a few years ago... Are they relatively "easy reads", considering when they were written, or is the CONTENT most appropriate as an "introduction"?!?!?! (or both?)


----------



## Scot

From what I can remember, I'd say both. It's been a few years since I've read them. 

There are others as well. Type "grace publications" in the cvbbs search engine.


----------



## weinhold

SpiritAndTruth said:


> Wow--- that's an awesome collection!!!! It would be hard to get bored with that kind of material, huh?!?
> 
> Nonetheless, the question is more geared to a _*theological*_ goal-- that of dealing specifically with Christian Doctine, so as to round out a solid base for a bookstore _within a reformed church_...
> 
> So, while your selections brought a smile to my face (especially Beowulf!!!), they would not necessarily solve the core issue of providing reading material which enhances one's understanding of the Bible, and one's walk with Jesus Christ.
> 
> Great list, though-- no question!!!!



Ha ha! Yes, I know that my list is rather unorthodox. Thanks for your compliments. I do not really wish to press this issue; it is _your_ investment, after all, and these types of lists are purely conventional. There are all sorts of factors to consider. Whether anyone actually reads this stuff anymore is a question well worth asking if you want to at least break even on your bookstore. For me, however, these seem to be books worth reading, then reading again and again. There are a lot like that, huh! 

Anyway, I know that you will want to have several good reformed theological works. Just don't completely dismiss the idea of including some literature in there. _Crime and Punishment_, for example, seems to me a novel well worth reading in a Sunday School setting. 

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Kristine with a K

"The Enemy Within" by Kris Lungard
"Knowing God" by J.I. Packer

Both of these are down-to-earth, "easy" to read, convicting, and full of precious treasures for the soul!


----------



## py3ak

Well, there's not 25 of them, but aside from seconding Pilgrim's Progress and the Westminster Standards I think it would be good to mention a few items that so far have been neglected. There are many other things, of course, but thinking of new believers, these seem very appropriate.

William Guthrie, _The Christian's Great Interest_. This is the best book on conversion I have read: much better than John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_

Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_.

Both of these have been so strongly recommended by others that it's hard to think of what I could add.

And C.S. Lewis, _The Pilgrim's Regress_. There is nothing else quite like this.


----------



## py3ak

Perhaps I should explain the rationale behind my selection, as that gives better material for judging my selection.

It would seem desirable to understand both what a true Christian is and how to become one/how to be sure you are one. Hence, Guthrie.

All of Christian life is a process of sanctification. Hence, Marshall.

A solid foundation of doctrine is a great help in every way. Hence, the Westminster Standards.

And then, to let us know what to expect, to engage our imaginations, to locate Christianity within its intellectual context, the two _Pilgrim_ books.

Lacking is a good book on hermeneutics, of course. But alas! I have never encountered one, though Augustine's _De Doctrina Christiana_ might be made to serve if it were not so short.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

weinhold said:


> Ha ha! Yes, I know that my list is rather unorthodox. Thanks for your compliments. I do not really wish to press this issue; it is _your_ investment, after all, and these types of lists are purely conventional. There are all sorts of factors to consider. Whether anyone actually reads this stuff anymore is a question well worth asking if you want to at least break even on your bookstore. For me, however, these seem to be books worth reading, then reading again and again. There are a lot like that, huh!
> 
> Anyway, I know that you will want to have several good reformed theological works. Just don't completely dismiss the idea of including some literature in there. _Crime and Punishment_, for example, seems to me a novel well worth reading in a Sunday School setting.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.



Nice post--- and it is duly noted. Thanks again for your input. If I had my 'druthers, I'd choose YOUR selection (or something extremely close) for my _*GENERAL*_ library-- Though I would include an absolutely PHENOMENAL book currently on the NYT Best Seller list-- NOT told from the Christian perspective, so much as the Judeo-Christian-to-Muslim DEMOGRAPHIC struggle (read:war) that is currently being waged. **NOTE TO ALL: PLEASE read this book, and we can discuss it...

As for my _*THEOLOGICAL*_ library, the other posts are more suitable for my directed purpose (a church bookstore)...

Again, thanks!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Oops!!! Sorry-- coffee hasn't kicked in yet--  I guess I should actually _NAME THE BOOK_ I'm recommending so strongly!!!! 

It is *America Alone*, by Mark Steyn...


----------



## caddy

Looking back through everyone's lists...and of course I caught this one....






bookslover said:


> *Christianity and Liberalism* (1923) by J. Gresham Machen (1881-1937)
> *How to Barbecue Mini-Dougnuts Without Them Falling Between the Bars on the Grill* by Bill "Baptist in Crisis" Brown
> 
> Both of these are must-haves.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Oh, my!!!!!!!!  I totally missed that one!!! 

That last book sounds like some heavy-duty theology!!!


----------



## RamistThomist

David Well's 4 volume set on theology:
No Place for Truth
God in the Wasteland
Losing our Virtue
Above all Earthly Powers.


----------



## JJF

With the exception of a couple of sections solely geared for the pastoral ministry (though those would be worthwhile to read), this graded list is quite good.


----------

